# Time to flush?



## Vegas Kid (Mar 22, 2017)

What Strain is it? UK Cheese

How Many Plants? One on scrog screen
If in Flowering Stage... 50 days
4 X 4 tent
2 gallon Hempy
40/60 perlite/coco amended with Ca
600W HPS
Air Cooled Hood
Temperature of tent? 77 to 80
RH of Room/Cabinet? 25 to 30%
PH of Medium or Reservoir? 6.1 to 6.4
Any Pests? All of them
How Often are you Watering? daily
Type and Strength of Fertilizers used? GH 3 Part, cali-magic, kool bloom 400 to 600 ppm

View attachment jp 1.jpg


View attachment jp 2.jpg


View attachment jp 3.jpg


View attachment jp 4.jpg


View attachment jp 5.jpg


View attachment Wed Mar 22 02-29-14 a.jpg


NO AMBER YET AND NO BROWN HAIRS


----------



## sopappy (Mar 22, 2017)

Most agonizing time of harvest, cheese, oh, yummy, the stakes are high too!
I see lots of clear and what? that one amber? 
but you can't flush too early, better too early than too late
haha tough call, good luck


FLUSH!


----------



## Vegas Kid (Mar 22, 2017)

The pressure is on, I have a super silver haze and white widow warming up in the veg cabinet and clones ready to take their place. I think I'll watch the scope for the next week and watch the clear trics. That scope shot was a leaf near the top of the cola.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 23, 2017)

Vegas Kid said:


> The pressure is on, I have a super silver haze and white widow warming up in the veg cabinet and clones ready to take their place. I think I'll watch the scope for the next week and watch the clear trics. That scope shot was a leaf near the top of the cola.



don't screw up the cheese, are you up on that turpene thing? you do not want to mess that up and I'm too lazy to look it up


----------



## tokenzen (Mar 25, 2017)

What week are you at? I would maybe give them one more heavy feed and then start flushing them for as close to two weeks as possible.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Mar 25, 2017)

Middle of week 8. She has stopped feeding so the flush has begun. I will water daily with ph'd water and watch with the scope and the Mark 1 eyeball.


----------



## samarta (Feb 21, 2018)

I see lots of cloudy, so by the time you flush you will be about right IMO.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 22, 2018)

Its too late for flushing at this point. This post is a year old  I suspect they have ripened by now :doh:


----------

